

Tell HN: Where To Watch Apple's "Back To The Mac" Event, Live - koichi

Apple's Official Video Stream (Use Safari to view): 
http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1010qwoeiuryfg/event/index.html<p>Gizmodo Live Blog
http://live.gizmodo.com/<p>Engadget Live Blog
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/live-from-apples-back-to-the-mac-event/<p>Ars Technica
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/10/liveblog-apples-back-to-the-mac-event-107-preview.ars<p>CNET:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20020060-260.html<p>Have others? Add them into the comments.
======
yan
Clickable:

Apple's Official Video Stream (Use Safari to view):
[http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1010qwoeiuryfg/event/i...](http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1010qwoeiuryfg/event/index.html)

Gizmodo Live Blog <http://live.gizmodo.com/>

Engadget Live Blog [http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/live-from-apples-back-
to-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/20/live-from-apples-back-to-the-mac-
event/)

Ars Technica [http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/10/liveblog-apples-
ba...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/10/liveblog-apples-back-to-the-
mac-event-107-preview.ars)

CNET: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-31021_3-20020060-260.html>

